# Diesel Cruze Concept at SEMA



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

According to AutoWeek Daily Drive today, 
"Thankfully, there will be one lone diesel representing on the stand in the form of the Chevy Cruze. The Personalization Cruise Diesel concept comes with a body kit from 3dCarbon and an updated front fascia and chin spoiler. Kicker Audio provides the sounds while an ambient light package accents the interior."


Read more: Chevy's performance vehicles at SEMA - Autoweek 
Follow us: @AutoweekUSA on Twitter | AutoweekUSA on Facebook


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> According to AutoWeek Daily Drive today,
> "Thankfully, there will be one lone diesel representing on the stand in the form of the Chevy Cruze. The Personalization Cruise Diesel concept comes with a body kit from 3dCarbon and an updated front fascia and chin spoiler. Kicker Audio provides the sounds while an ambient light package accents the interior."
> 
> 
> ...


That Cruze looks great. I wonder how much it would cost to get that front.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

diesel said:


> That Cruze looks great. I wonder how much it would cost to get that front.


I would be happy with just the grill. Sexy 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

